# fifa 06 unable to load



## bornprash (Jan 5, 2008)

hi i was trying to install fifa06 on my dell d600 laptop. it has 1gb memory and 32mb video memory. (minimum requirements). screen shows that installation is successful but when i start to play the game it does not load. some error comes in OS and game simply doesnt load. 
initially i tried FIFA 08 and same problem came. then i was told by the company that minimum video ram has to be 64mb and hence i decided to downgrade to fifa06. but still the issue continues. what exactly is going wrong? what should i check?


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you tell us exactly what the error message was. This will help a bunch.


----------



## bornprash (Jan 5, 2008)

moviscop said:


> Can you tell us exactly what the error message was. This will help a bunch.


it says "there is some error that winows XP has found out and it has to stop all the program that are running and any unsaved data would be los. later on it also asks me whether to send report to micorsoft. if i click on error details, it doesnt give much information


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that it is your system personally. 32mb video memory isn't a lot at all. I would upgrade.


----------

